# Working as a Dentist



## JoMacD (May 9, 2011)

Hi all, not sure of anyone can help me. I am an English speaking dentist. I want to move to Spain preferably Majorca and would like to work in an English speaking community such as magaluf until my Spanish improves. I really don't know where to start though, where to look for jobs!! Really hope someone can give me a litle guidance. 

Many thanks,

Joanne


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

JoMacD said:


> Hi all, not sure of anyone can help me. I am an English speaking dentist. I want to move to Spain preferably Majorca and would like to work in an English speaking community such as magaluf until my Spanish improves. I really don't know where to start though, where to look for jobs!! Really hope someone can give me a litle guidance.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Joanne


Joanne, 
The first thing that you need to look into doing is getting your professional qualification validated / recognised by the Spanish authorities in order to permit you to work as a Dentist here in Spain. It can be a lengthy process, but is an essential step if you wish to work as Dentist habing qualified in a different country.
PM me if you want me to send you the procedure.


----------

